# The pitbull-store.com



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone have aby interactions withthem? Or matbe they are apart of the forum?


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

DO NOT ORDER FROM THEM.
the first time i did i ordered a leather collar and from the picture it looked simple when i got it there was extra pieces of leather on it and the buckle was HUGE and gold. Then i returned that and ordered a simple Black 1.5 inch collar that looked very nice in the picture. in the picture they advertise that there is another "floating ring" i think its called to hold the the extra strap down after you buckle it. when i got it there was no extra ring and on it was this big ugly rubber patch on it that said (performancedoggs.com) i was so livid, but instead of sending it back and waiting 2 to 4 weeks too get my money back i just carefully took the stitching off the patch and removed it.

heres the picture of the collar they have on the site
Wide Nylon Dog Collar for Pitbull-1.5 inch wide : Pitbull Harnesses, Pitbull Collars, Pitbull Muzzles, Dog Leashes, Spiked Dog Collars, Spiked Dog Harnesses, Bite Sleeves

i wish i could have took a picture of the collar when i got it with the big ugly rubber patch on it so i could show you.
see that extra ring that holds the strap down? it doesn't really have that.
and of course in the picture it does not show the patch nor do they tell you it has it.

Please do not order from these guys, they false advertise and their costumer service is horrible. they gave me a number to call for support and the first number did not work, then i got a second different number from the site and they never answered tried for 3 days, so i finally emailed them and gave them MY number to call me, took them 2 weeks to respond. These people give you the run around..

do not do business with these people and save yourself the headache 
my 2 experiences with them were horrid to say the absolute least.

if your looking for a collar hit up nizmo, every picture i have seen from someone that has bought a collar from him looks great and everyone has nothing but good things to say about them, My next collar i get is going to be from him for sure.
he might do harnesses also


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmos K9 Supply

seconded!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Nizmos K9 Supply
> 
> seconded!


:goodpost:

wish i would have found out he sold stuff before i ordered overly priced poor quality stuff from that store -__-

that's another thing, i paid like 20 to 25 with shipping for that nylon collar i got and the material used is cheap, i have had the thing for a month AT THE MOST and its starting to frail -__-


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I ordered a leather studded harness and its awesome. But the measueements i sent them onyx fell into a medium. When i got it i was pleased with craftsmanship and everything. I put it on, and onyx walked right out of it. I didnt know if they would make to fit or they sent a large. Maybe just exchange for goodies


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

the craftsmanship on the leather collar i ordered was good, just looked nothing like it did in the picture. they made it look dainty but when i got it, the collar was anything but dainty 

i wasn't to upset about that one but the return was horrid, and when i got my second collar again it looked nothing like the picture and did not last long.

i feel like they need to have more than one picture showing all angles of the product so you can get a better idea of what your buying.
im sure there leather stuff is great because the leather one i got was nice.
still i prefer to never buy from these guys again


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love Nizmo's stuff!!! Great price, good customer service, and fast shipping  Can't get much better than that


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I wasnt quite sure nizmo had a leather studded harness like the ine i ordered in his catalog. If i did it would have been a no brainer. I like to keep my stuff in the family if you know what i mean


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

My mom bought it for onyx as a suprise gift. Good news is they contacted me and asked for a bunch of info and some pics with it on and pics with the measuring tape. Sounds like dude wants to make things right which is cool by me. I do want the harness its well made and is is eye catching. Makes onyx shoulders very visable popping out from the chest piece

Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Nizmos K9 Supply
> 
> seconded!


Is this our Nizmo?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Is this our Nizmo?


Yeah it is.


----------

